# Salt in a freashwater tank-75g



## Indywalt (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a 75g FW that is on it's 2'nd set up.I cycled the tank and have started adding fish.I added salt at set up but it has now disolved,how do I know when to add more to avoid over treating the tank Fish in tank now are- 6 Tigar Barbs 4 Serpae Tetras 3 Dwarf Gouramies 1 Bala 1 Pleco THX for any help,Indy


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Salt don't dissapate, If you keep adding salt it will just build up till its harmful to the fish. Why are you adding salt anyway to a freshwater setup? It isn't needed and should only be used when needed.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree with Susan. Salt will just build up and build up.

You said you're "treating"... what's wrong with the fish? Some fish appreciate a little salt, but it's not necessary unless you have brackish or salt water fish, so like Susan suggested, don't use it unless you are treating for an illness.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Salt does not build up. The thing with salt is to remember it doesn't evaporate like water does. You do remove it with water changes though and when you put some in after your water change, you only replace enough for the new water. Similar to using a dechlor. You just need to keep track of how much is in the tank. If you don't, then a build-up can occur.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok, sorry, that's what I meant. If you're not doing water changes it will build up. Some of it will be taken out with your water changes, but it will not evaporate. So, when you add new water, you only need to add a small amount of salt for the new water being added - if you even need salt at all.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Salt is a very good medication for injured fish or some diseases and parasites but there is no need to use it all the time. Plecos in particular don't like salt.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Plecos, Tetras and South American Cichlids never see salt in their Native Habitats (Rain Forest streams). Salt was the treatment of choice in the old days of fish keeping but, like many modern disease treatments, it can cause fish stress and even death. The best disease preventions are still good water quality and no sudden water parameter changes.


----------

